# Viking Replacement parts



## ruglady (Oct 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me a site to go and find Viking Stove replacment parts for a stiove that is 14 years old? Apparently, companies are only required to keep parts for 7 years and the "authorized viking repairman" is having a hard time locating this part.

I have 27 coming for thanksgiving and either need a new stove ( OUCH) or need this fixed.

thanks!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Go here. 
http://www.selfhelpforums.com/index.php
Jeff in appliance forum is very knowledgeable. If he doesn't know no one will.


----------

